# [HowTo] Kontaktsprays - Allgemeine Infos & meine Erfahrung über die Jahre.



## Jobsti84 (16. Januar 2019)

*[HowTo] Kontaktsprays - Allgemeine Infos & meine Erfahrung über die Jahre.*

Grüßt euch,

vor 2 Jahren habe ich in unserer Gruppe (PA, HiFi Audiozeugs), als auch im Forum mal einen Beitrag über Kontaktsprays erstellt.
Diesen möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, da das Zeugs auch gerne im PC-Bereich eingesetzt wird.
Ich selbst komme aus der Audiobranche und repariere und service nebenbei schon seit über 10 Jahren  diverse Geräte, als auch PCs.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da oft Fragen nach Kontaktreinigern aufkommen,
eine kleine Zusammenfassung von mir,samt Erfahrung am Ende.


*Bekannteste Kontaktsprays:
*
*• • Tuner 600: *
Milder Reiniger (Nicht oxidlösend)

*• • Kontakt 601:*
Milder Reiniger, vermutlich identisch zu Tuner 600

*• • Kontakt 60 : *
Starker Oxidlösender Reiniger

*• • Kontakt 60 Plus : *
Wie 60, mit Gleit- und Schutzöl (vor Feuchtigkeit und Korrision)

*• • Teslanol Oszillin T6 : *
Ähnlich Kontakt 60 Plus. Habe ich noch nicht getestet,
aber super Erfahrungen im Netz bisher.

*• • Kontakt 61 *: 
Gleit- und Schutzöl (das "Plus" vom 60)

*• • Kontakt WL : *
Sprühwäsche. Entfernt Öl, Fett etc.

*• • Isopropanol (Alkohol) :*
Sprühwäsche

*• • Kontakt Silicone 72 (ehemals Isolier 72) : *
Isolierendes Silikonöl (Schützt vor Feuchtigkeit, 
hilft schmieren, isoliert. Verträglich mit Gummi etc.)

*• • WD40 : *
Starker Oxidlösender Reiniger und Schmiermittel (Ohne Schutz),Feuchtigkeitsverdrängend.
Es bleiben Rückstände, welche verharzen können. Primär für KFZ gedacht.

*• • Caramba Kontakt : *
Sehr starker Oxidlösender Reiniger, stark Feuchtigkeitsverdrängend.
Für Hartnäckiges. Auf alle Fälle ausspühlen, primär für KFZ gedacht (Zündkerzen etc.)

*• • Ballistol : *
Sehr starker Oxidlösender Reiniger, ähnlich WD40, samt Korissionsschutz.
Reagiert mit Kupfer, Messing etc. (ist für Stahl und Eisen, primär für Waffen).
Ist mit Wasser auswaschbar, da es basisch wirkt, sollte aber mit Alkohol nachgespült werden!




*Meine Erfahrungen in kurz:*

Ich selbst habe bis auf Teslanol & Kontakt 601 alles hier vor Ort und schon selbst genutzt,
allerdings primär für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck.
Wirklich super eignet sich Kontakt 60, sofern man es danach mit WL ausspült!
Viel länger als 5 Minuten sollte man bis zum Ausspülen aber nicht warten,
sonst werden womöglich Kontakte zu stark angegriffen.
*Edit:* Im PC-Bereich, primär für Lüfter, sollte man danach noch Kontakt 61 nutzen.


• Gerade für Potis oder Fader kann man danach noch Kontakt 61 nutzen,
damit man einen Schutzfilm hat.
Bei gröberen Geräten (nutze ich bei alten Peavy Amps z.B.), kann man
auch das Kontakt Isolier 72 als Schutz benutzen, welches vor allem
genial "schmiert", so flutschen alte Fader besser als Neue 
Empfehle ich aber nicht für stark staubige Umgebungen, bzw. falls
Fader/Potis ungeschützt vor Staub sind.
*Edit: *Dieses nutze ich im PC-Bereich sehr gerne bei Lüftern._ (Teilweise erst den Aufkleber entfernen)_


• Zum einfachen reinigen, falls nix korridiert ist, tut's auch einwandfrei das
Tuner 600 Spray, oder direkt Kontakt 61 (Ist aber ein Schmierstoff anstatt Reiniger)
Tuner 600 trocknet super schnell und rückstandfrei und ist hochverträglich zu Kunststoffen etc,
so kann man das fast überall einsetzen. Ist dafür extrem mild und löst keine Korrision, 
sondern nur leichten Schmutz.


• • Neu habe ich jetzt das Kontakt 60 Plus als All-in-One-Lösung,
bisher super Erfahrungen gemacht, aber noch keine Langzeit (nicht über 1 Jahr)
ist wohl ziemlich ähnlich zum Teslanol Oszillin T6, was im Netz laut
einiger Langzeitberichte hervorragend abschneidet.
*Edit:* Nutze ich jetzt schon 3 Jahre mit Erfolg


Es gilt aber bei starken Verschmutzungen, bzw. sehr gründlichen Reinigungen:
Einzelprodukte sind All-in-One-Lösungen vorzuziehen.
Dennoch sollte man vorher entscheiden, ob man eine echte Kontaktreinigung benötigt, welche Kontakte immer in irgend einer Art angreift,
 oder doch nur eine einfache Entfernung von Schmutz & Staub benötigt, ggf. samt "Schmierung"
Oftmals tut's Letzteres, gerade bei "knarrenden" Lüftern.


----------

